# Burtons Legless Lizard



## python_dan89 (Oct 17, 2009)

Anyone no of breeder for these Burtons Legless Lizard!!!!????


----------



## geckos_are_great (Oct 17, 2009)

i dont know of any breeders but i dont thinks there is any in vic but i could be wrong as they are hard to keep. because they eat pretty much only skinks. but they go for about $700 for babies


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Oct 18, 2009)

some times URS has them


----------



## Asharee133 (Oct 18, 2009)

i found one in my backyard once..well it was a rare legless lizard, dunno what kind though


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 18, 2009)

ok still need some info but hehe


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 18, 2009)

how are you going to feed it?


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is a link to someone that could if successful breeds them this season should have some of them. But probably there list will be full of people wanting them. everything reptiles - Legless Lizards
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 18, 2009)

Danny Brown in QLD, URS (SA) and thats about the only places I've seen them around..


----------



## andyscott (Oct 18, 2009)

There was one for sale on RDU last week, could still be there.


----------



## Acrochordus (Oct 18, 2009)

here's the link from RDU, Animal details - Burton's legless lizard - Lialis burtonis | ReptilesDownUnder.com
Thanks Tim.


----------

